# Just got bad news...



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 18, 2011)

Turns out the Wanatah woman who was killed out the Indiana State Fair, is, as I suspected, the mother of one of my students.  I feel so bad for this girl...she is such a sweetheart.  Sad day


----------



## elevan (Aug 18, 2011)

That's awful!  The whole thing was awful, but you feel it more when you find out you "know" one of the lost.  My prayers are with all of the families.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cabinchick (Aug 19, 2011)

That poor child. What a tragedy


----------

